# Fussball WM 2014 Qualifikation



## Mandalorianer (30 Juli 2011)

*Fussball WM 2014 Qualifikation 


Jogi, das packen wir! 

Quali gegen Irland, Schweden, Färöer Inseln, Kasachstan und Österreich


In Rio de Janeiro wurden am Abend die Quali-Gruppen für die WM 2014 in Brasilien ausgelost.
Deutschland trifft in der Gruppe C auf Irland, Schweden, Färöer Inseln, Kasachstan und Österreich.​*

Als der zweimalige Weltmeister Ronaldo (mit 15 WM-Toren Rekord-Torschütze) im noblen Yachthafen Marina da Gloria die deutsche Mannschaft in der Europa-Gruppe C die auf dem Papier schlagbaren Gegnern zuloste, konnten sich Bundestrainer Jogi Löw im heimischen Freiburg und Teammanager Oliver Bierhoff vor Ort entspannt zurücklegen. Wieder einmal blieb der DFB-Auswahl eine Hammer-Gruppe erspart, gegen alle Gegner hat der WM-Dritte eine positive Bilanz. Österreich und Kasachstan sind derzeit in der EM-Qualifikation ebenfalls Gegner der deutschen Elf.

Deutschland war bei der Auslosung, die weltweit 500 Millionen Menschen verfolgten, aufgrund seiner Platzierung in der Weltrangliste (3) in Lostopf 1 gesetzt. Dadurch war ein Kräftemessen mit den ganz dicken Brocken wie Welt- und Europameister Spanien (Weltranglistenplatz 1) oder Vize-Weltmeister Holland (Platz 2) von vornherein ausgeschlossen.

Die absolute Hammergruppe ist die Gruppe I: Hier trifft Welt- und Europameister Spanien auf Frankreich. Einer der beiden Top-Favoriten muss also in die Play-offs – oder fliegt sogar gleich aus der Quali...

Der Modus für die Qualifikation: Die Gruppen-Ersten der neun Europa-Gruppen qualifizieren sich direkt. Die acht besten Gruppenzweiten spielen dann vier weitere Teilnehmer in Play-offs aus. Insgesamt reisen also 13 europäische Mannschaften an den Zuckerhut.


*Gruss vom Gollum:thumbup:*


----------



## Rolli (30 Juli 2011)

Die Gruppe I wo Spanien und Frankreich spielen ist die Gruppe mit 5 Mannschaften da kommt nur der erste weiter also einer ist raus davon


----------



## Mandalorianer (30 Juli 2011)

*Hier die Liste als Photo 


*​


----------



## FCB_Cena (31 Juli 2011)

rolli schrieb:


> Die Gruppe I wo Spanien und Frankreich spielen ist die Gruppe mit 5 Mannschaften da kommt nur der erste weiter also einer ist raus davon



Na Super


----------



## Theytfer (31 Juli 2011)

klar schaffen wir das ^^... danke )


----------



## BlueLynne (31 Juli 2011)

:thx: für die Info 

wäre schön, wenn das gut läuft


----------



## Marco2 (31 Juli 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


...für die Info !!!


----------



## Max100 (31 Juli 2011)

Schon wieder die Ösis, sind ja zu bedauern


----------



## congo64 (31 Juli 2011)

rolli schrieb:


> Die Gruppe I wo Spanien und Frankreich spielen ist die Gruppe mit 5 Mannschaften da kommt nur der erste weiter also einer ist raus davon



stimmt soo nicht ganz...

Der Erste ist direkt qualifiziert, während der Zweite noch die Chance über zwei Relegationsspiele gegen andere Gruppenzweite hat...

Es könnten also beide in Brasilien dabei sein.


----------



## Chamser81 (31 Juli 2011)

Da hat Deutschland wieder mal Glück bei der Auslosung gehabt!


----------



## tommie3 (1 Aug. 2011)

Das hat das Pummelchen gut gelost


----------



## Tobi.Borsti (5 Aug. 2011)

Jetzt gehts los, jetzt gehts los! :WOW:

Gestern sind alle unsere Vereine aufgestiegen, sie hatten das "Germanenglück"! 

Wenn unsere Nationalmannschaft nun auch noch bissi Glück hat (so wie ihr beim letzten Spiel in Wien) könnten wir 2. werden, unsere Germanenfreunde lassen wir die Gruppe gewinnen, sonst sudern und weinen sie wieder herum! 

Tobi


----------



## Dhluk (17 Dez. 2012)

Ohne hesse kansch titel vergesse !!


----------



## Mickykatze (18 Okt. 2014)

Schön wie auch die Größen verlieren


----------

